# Proxxon scroll saw - any feedback?



## woodynut (16 Jul 2014)

Hi

My SIP scroll saw has gone "bang" and I am in the market for a new/second hand machine, the problem is I am in the middle of trying to complete an order so need something quite quickly.

I have seen this at Axminster - Proxxon DSH-2 (sorry - no permissions to post link yet) and wondered if anyone has any experience with this saw?

I have a budget of around £200 so can't quite stretch to a Hegner or Excalibur, would this be a step up from the Jet JSS-16 I wonder?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Walney Col (16 Jul 2014)

woodynut":2k2rcrp2 said:


> would this be a step up from the Jet JSS-16 I wonder?
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Any saw would be a step up from the JSS 16 I got from axminster only a month ago.

http://www.seafax.co.uk/index.php?id=jet-jss-16-scroll-saw-review


----------



## powertools (16 Jul 2014)

Walney Col":1ly4u7gx said:


> woodynut":1ly4u7gx said:
> 
> 
> > would this be a step up from the Jet JSS-16 I wonder?
> ...




What did you replace it with and how is that going?


----------



## powertools (16 Jul 2014)

woodynut":398jeyb2 said:


> Hi
> 
> My SIP scroll saw has gone "bang" and I am in the market for a new/second hand machine, the problem is I am in the middle of trying to complete an order so need something quite quickly.
> 
> ...



If you got on well with the SIP saw why not just get another one.


----------



## Walney Col (16 Jul 2014)

powertools":52jv1v4f said:


> What did you replace it with and how is that going?


I replaced it with a used Rexon VS4003A which arrives tomorrow, but the SIP was right up there too on my favourites list.


----------



## powertools (16 Jul 2014)

I hope that works out ok for you.
You have got me building a miniature sanding station based around a sewing machine motor.


----------



## Walney Col (16 Jul 2014)

powertools":2zn300ui said:


> You have got me building a miniature sanding station based around a sewing machine motor.



 Good choice. I was on the brink of buying a sewing machine motor and foot pedal for mine when the missus volunteered her old fan.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (17 Jul 2014)

Proxxon :
Very good durable saw.
No major accidents.
Small flimsy table. 
Blade clamps really poor. Making fretwork not very pleasant, but possible.

Quality and cheap (second hand)


----------



## Scrollerman (17 Jul 2014)

Hi woodynut.
Some time ago I posted asking about the Proxxon DSH 2 and here's the link :

proxxon-scroll-saws-t63235.html


----------



## RogerP (17 Jul 2014)

Scrollerman":25ad2v7l said:


> Hi woodynut.
> Some time ago I posted asking about the Proxxon DSH 2 and here's the link :
> 
> proxxon-scroll-saws-t63235.html


Within your link Gerard Scanlan says ...


> The milling machine likewise will only run for 20 minutes at maximum torque after which it needs to cool down. If you are making really small stuff it will run for longer but you cutter heads cannot even be remotely dulling. So they are accurate machines but they are built for incidental rather than intensive use and they are expensive.


 I'd like to offer a different experience with Proxxon kit.

I have had for some while a Proxxon Mill/drill BFW 40/E with which I built up my own mini/micro mill. It has proved absolutely reliable and usable over long periods with no problems at all. I also have both of their machine/drill vices and a compound table all of which which are extremely well made and very accurate.

Incidentally Proxxon products can be bought quite a bit cheaper from http://www.voelkner.de than from the usual UK suppliers. You'll need to either manage in German or use Google Translate.


----------



## woodynut (17 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the help good people!


----------



## AES (20 Jul 2014)

@woodynut:

If you do decide to "go German" and need any help with translations send me a PM.

AES


----------



## woodynut (21 Jul 2014)

Thank you for the offer AES


----------



## Sheepy (28 Jul 2014)

Had mine for a couple of months now and can't fault it. I am a rank amateur and have nothing to compare it to, but totally happy with it, especially the customer service after a very minor problem with a screw shearing off in the upper clamp. Replacement clamps arrived from the suppler within 24 hours. Brilliant service.

They've also said they've not had any bad feedback about them at all.


----------

